# after bfp, what monitoring is normal?



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

My dear friend has just come back from a  DE cycle which went v well and she is a few weeks pregnant (abour 6 or 7 i think).

Anyway, she is concerned that there seems to be no monitoring now she's back.  Her GP has no clue what to do with her and she had a scare with progesterone levels the other day when a chance test revealed they were low (46 when should be at least 80 i discovered from FF). SHe is currenyl on 6mg progynova, 100mg gestone and 25 mg Prednisolone, daily. 

questions:

1. is anyone else on anything different/extra?

2. are you getting constant blood tests and if so, what are you having checked? 

3. practically speaking - is there a walk in clinic she could attend to get these things done?

Having come so far, and though so much with her husband, she really really wants this to work ( like all of us) -  many many thanks in advance for any advice that will help her find the right monitoring. 

Anna xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Anna,

I don't know if it's different with a DE cycle but after my BFP I had no monitoring apart from a scan at about 7 weeks.  It's a waiting game unfortunately, but things do get easier after the first scan.

Congratulations to your friend!
Pippi xx


----------

